# Feral hive



## CovertBeekInColleyville (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW! Did you use a vacuum as you were removing the comb?


----------



## idaho bee guy (Mar 29, 2010)

You lucky dog
Nice find. wish I could find one like that. All the one's here are always in walls or chimney
Thanks for sharing
Ace


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Wow!! Awesome. How did you find out about it? Great find.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Great shots! Love to see those beautiful ferals. 

Matt


----------



## CVbee (Feb 20, 2010)

CovertBeekInColleyville said:


> WOW! Did you use a vacuum as you were removing the comb?


NO I Didn't use a Vacuum.



Parke County Queen said:


> Wow!! Awesome. How did you find out about it? Great find.


A Friend of my dad Knows the home owner that wanted it removed, The owner said that the hive has been there for over 5 years.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice snag there CVbee. It might be interesting to see how these girls do with mites and such, since they have been on their own for 5 years. If it were me I'll probably keep records on this hive......you might be pleasantly surprise.


----------



## CVbee (Feb 20, 2010)

I checked a cell that had a lava and it had a mite, but overall the hive looked healthy and swarm cells were present.


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

I'm jealous


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...you are lucky! How long did it take you to remove the hive?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

CVbee said:


> I checked a cell that had a lava and it had a mite, but overall the hive looked healthy and swarm cells were present.


The mite is a good thing. The trait to build in the open is more common in AHB, but the mite reduces the likely hood of that possibility.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

VERY cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Another,.'WOW'! That's a big outdoor hive. Do you remember what compass direction that side of the house was facing?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Would you be willing to take some cell measurements and post them here? Next time you are inspecting the comb, measure across ten cells (cell wall to cell wall) in the brood area on various combs and let us know. I'd be interested in what the smallest cells measure.


----------



## CVbee (Feb 20, 2010)

Oldbee said:


> Another,.'WOW'! That's a big outdoor hive. Do you remember what compass direction that side of the house was facing?


Its facing south.


----------

